# H-H-H-Helllooo!



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My name is Melissa, & I have been looking for a friendly goat forum for a while now, & was pointed this way by Epona... so if I step on anyone's toes, it's her fault! :rofl

Yes, that was a stuttering topic title, because I'm up here in Minnesota, & the current temp is +8*. Totally not a fan of Winter, but, well, this is where Hubby lives, so I guess I'm here till I convince him to move back home to AZ, where I grew up!

Hubby's name is Jeff, he's a Certified Journeyman Farrier, as well as Owner of a Hydroponics Supply Store. I have a pet grooming business in his back room, & help him out when I don't have dogs to do.

Between us, we have 4 boys, his 20 yr old son, Colten, who is in college, going for Anesthesiologist, my 17 yr old son, Vincent, who lives in Ca with his dad, because of the H.S. Football team he wanted to be on (Starting Linebacker this year, they made it to the Finals!)my 12 yr old son, Jesse, who is a critter nut like his mother, & our 7 yr old son, Tristan, who I am convinced is either going to be a famous Actor, Politician, or an axe murderer, lol!

We live on 120 acres, North of the Twin Cities. We have 6 horses, 4 dogs, 3 or 4 barn cats, (Depending on if the neighbor feeds the Tom or not), and, my girls.

"Larry" (Named by the kids) is a Toggenberg/Alpine X, & "Princess" is a Nubian/AlpineX. I bought them in February, "possibly bred", for milking. Well, they weren't. The lady I got them from, buys kids from a local large dairy, raises them, & sells them weaned. So they have ear tags, but I have no clue what they mean.

Larry's on the chair, Princess is on the ground.









"******* Weed Whacking", lol!









Although they were not very tame when we got them, we've been working on it, leading with handfuls of grain, letting them run wild all summer with the horses, etc.









I love watching them run around, they're always busy being nosy!


















Well, they're great for entertainment... but I got them to milk, since Tristan has cow milk issues. & well, apparently they have to kid to be able to milk, right? So, I rented a local Boer buck a couple weeks ago. When I first put the Girls in with him, they were frightened, disgusted, & generally ticked off at me... how DARE I subject THEM to a lowly beast such as a GOAT! Apparently they thought they were very short horses or something.

Here's "Bucky"









The first week, they did everything they could do to avoid him.. but he worked his magic, & we had some serious Goat Lovin' goin on last Saturday. So, hopefully the end of April or so, we will have kids, milk, & lots more fun! I have him till New Year's weekend, to make sure they're bred.

I'm SURE I will have lots of questions, & promise lots of pictures! I'm not worried about the "Mutt" status, as I'm only planning on milking for my family. Doe kids will "in Theory" be sold, (until I hit Goat Addict status") & bucks will be wethered & raised for the freezer.

Feel free to ask or tell me anything! I need to find a plan for a milking stanchion, figure out how to train the girls for standing for milking, (Right now, if I touch their udders, they squat down, lol!) & get some milking equipment. I THINK I need cheesecloth for straining, Gallon glass jars for storing, teat dip, I have 2 stainless steel buckets, anything else that is a MUST HAVE?

I am planning on leaving the girls with the kids for the first week, then milking once a day in the morning, let them be together for the rest of the day, then separate at night. That way, if we decide to go somewhere overnight, I can leave them together, & not worry about them going dry on me, or babies starving.

Oh, 1 question off the top of my head... how old to kids have to be for weaning?

Thanks for letting me join, & hope to get to know you guys!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome, Melissa.

You'll find lots of great people here. Lots of info. You can search for topics using the top, left hand "search" feature. It works better than the box to the left. You'll find tons to read up on.

Good luck to you and your goats.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They look very healthy and happy...great start. Now the fun begins  V


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome - I love your pictures! I just got goats in October -2 Alpines - so I am learning everyday.

I do know where to get the plans for the milking stand - www.fiascofarm.com - she has a great downloadable plan. One of our members on this forum - Billie @ Stoney Heights Farm - pointed me in that direction when I first started, so I am happy to return the favor. It is a very simple plan - I made mine in an afternoon - works great. Billie did recommend that I make it a little longer, and I did lenthen to 45".

The people on this forum are very knowledgeable and never seem to mind how many questions us newbies ask! which is very nice. Looking forward to learning with you.

I'm in South Texas, and it is 80 degrees this afternoon.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome. Nice looking girls you have there.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Great pictures


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Welcome! This is a GREAT place to learn and ask questions!

Boy, I'd sure love an Alpine/Togg cross for cheesemaking!


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

welcome,darling looking goats you have.Its cold here in Montana too!!


----------



## Epona142 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey you!

If you can...I'd spring for a metal milkstand to begin with. I started with a nice well built wooden one, but it ended up rotting out. A metal one will last just about forever. PM me here or on HC and I'll link you to where I just bought mine. In fact I should be getting it next week


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome and what beautiful goats you have. You are going to like it here, I have learned so much since joining this forum and the other members are very knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Melissa,
I'm in Michigan, and we just stood out in the cold for our hometown Christmas parade and it IS cold! It makes us appreciate the seasons, right?

Welcome and have fun with your goats, they are very nice looking!

Dana


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome! Nice looking goats you have!
Theresa


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome, a couple of pretty girls you have. I love all of the trustworthy info here in Goatkeeping101. This is THE site to be successful with goats.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome. Your does are pretty. I agree that you should get a metal milk stand. I have a wooden one that was given to me and it's alot harder to keep clean - especially in winter when water would freeze if I tried to hose it down. The metal ones have a grated floor and most of the dirt falls through.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome! I would recommend you spring for a "real" strainer - the filters catch a lot more stuff than cheesecloth will. Caprinesupply.com sells a mini one for...$20 or so - it's the one we have, and it's great. The filters aren't too pricey - but you can buy larger ones and cut them in quarters for even less.

Your girls are cute!


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, WOW! Thanks so much for all the welcomes! (Sorry it took so long to reply, I lost the link, had to go through 9 PAGES of Epona's posts on another forum to find my way back, lol!)
& thanks for the compliments on my girls! I love them, they tolerate me, it's going to hopefully be a long & entertaining relationship between the 3 of us!

Fiber, thanks for that site, Lots of cool stuff that Hubby's going to freak about when I tell him I NEEEEED them! 

As for a metal stand... I'm sure it shouldn't be an issue, but isn't it cold on YOUR butt if you're milking early/late in the year? 

Hubby is a Pro Welder (As well as CJF, has a sharpening business, as well as a Hydroponics supply store...) & I think it would hurt hiw widdle feelers if I didn't at least ask him to make one for me, lol! Depending on price, he may say "Just buy one, I can't fabricate it for that price in materials" blah blah blah. 

Now... back to the supply site, lol!


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

Another dumb question... "Bucky" is mean to the girls, he's butting them HARD at feeding time... it's been over 21 days since he bred them.... can I send his crabby butt home now? (Rented him for 6 weeks, supposed to take him back on New Year's Day.)

Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would just keep him unless you are going to blood test or ultrasound for pregnancy to be sure! Did you see him breed them? Vicki


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep, I watched him breed both girls that Saturday, watched them "breed" each other, watched them 'breed" him... Now I know where that saying "Horny as a Goat" comes from, lol! I suppose he can stay, it's only 2 more weeks or so, right? 

Thanks, Vicki!


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome Melissa! You are a neighbor in comparison to others on the list.  I'm in Wisconsin just south of Eau Claire (about 2 hours from the Twin Cities).


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, Hi eliya! I was JUST down that way 2 weeks ago, picking up my new Farm Dog... an abused 18 month old GSD pup. He was in Baraboo. (Let the goats out to run while I cleaned their pen the other day... they IMMEDIATELY went after him to kill him... nothing like a puppy that's taller than YOU are, running for his LIFE from 3 fat goats, lol!)


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL! Great story and congrats on the pup. I hope he works out well for you. It is funny how goats hate dogs (at first anyway). And equally funny how the dogs are usually scared of them! Better than the other way since a dog can easily kill a goat. Next time you're down our way you'll have let us know and stop by.


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

UPDATE~~~ Princess, the Nubian X kidded last night!~

TOO freakin KYOOT~!

















Doeling in front, buckling getting momma kisses.


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Melissa, they're beautiful looking babies... appears as though the Boer genes dominate. All my Toggs who were bred to the Boer buck delivered large white, floppy eared babies too. In my case they were all bucklings so the fast growth characteristic will come in handy for the meat market.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats! They are so cute! And that whole family looks so healthy and happy!


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats, they are cute!!


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

What cute little kids! Looks like everything went well and mom is doing a good job. Your other girl should go really soon, right?


----------



## tlb81003 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute! Boy do I miss having my goats around! Can't wait to have them again.


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

Larry just now also kidded, same thing, buck & doe... however, she seems to be TERRIFIED of them, and is sampling her own milk. How long do I let her do that before I tie her up & help the kids nurse? Or do I mik her out & bottle feed them?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd milk her and feed the kids. You could try tying her, but then you may not be sure if they got enough.

So, I'm not the only one on here who has a female goat with a male name! We have an 'Arthur'. It sure sounds funny when you ask 'did you milk Arthur?' She's a good girl. SHe came with the name as an adult, and we didn't manage to change it before it stuck.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I would milk her out and feed the babies before she sucks out all of the colostrum. Congrats on the nice looking babies!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww....what cuties! Congrats.

I'd bottle the kids to make sure they get the colostrum, too.


----------

